# Cool rock formation



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

While out hunting for Bighorns on the Stansburys a few years ago, I came across this cool rock formation.
It was about the size of the hood of a car.
Has anyone seen anything like it.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Only on the stansburys.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

one4 might be right - only in the stans. had my geologist look at it. he said 'really weird'. looks like a whole matrix of small geodes embedded in a fine grain matrix of something. stansburies are quartzite up high, limestone down low. the rock looks like it has a lot of silica matrix to it... but for a positive he needs to hold it and feel it and have some size estimates and this and that. so, drop a piece by the office.


----------

